# IMPs



## MedCorps (2 Mar 2005)

Hello all, 

Does anyone know what company is responsible for selling IMP rations to the CF?  

There is no marking on the box / outside of the meal package.  And when you get inside the package all the contents are marked with who made each of them.   

Someone must put these things together for the CF.  

At the same time (while I am asking).  Anyone know what the cost per unit is?  How many does the CF buy per year?  If you know (off the top of your head) the LCMM's name and phone number you could email that to me also.  

Thanks in advance. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Mar 2005)

I have seen some of the meals labeled Pantry Chef but I don't think that's what your getting at.  I have also heard that each IMP goes from $10-$15 per meal, 10 meals in a box.


----------



## chrisf (2 Mar 2005)

I've also hear some folks claim the meals are closer to $30, but from what I understood, the actual price was much closer to $6 each for normal IMPs, a little more for the vegetarian rations. Considering the quantity we go through, $10-$15 each would sound a little extreme...


----------



## Burrows (2 Mar 2005)

I think its FreddyChef that makes the entree.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I've also hear some folks claim the meals are closer to $30, but from what I understood, the actual price was much closer to $6 each for normal IMPs, a little more for the vegetarian rations. Considering the quantity we go through, $10-$15 each would sound a little extreme...



Would you up the price estimate if you found out that they were packaged in Quebec?   ;D


----------



## beach_bum (2 Mar 2005)

Burrows said:
			
		

> I think its FreddyChef that makes the entree.



That's what I thought as well.  As for the cost, go to MEC and price out that stuff.  It's pretty expensive really.  I know when I looked a couple of years ago I was very surprised at how much that stuff cost.


----------



## Freddy Chef (3 Mar 2005)

Yep, Freddy Chef [;D], St Hyacinth Quebec, makes some of the main meals and desserts.

An American company may have had a contract for some of the main meals (Wornick, Meatloaf and Onion Sauce?).

A company from BC makes the salmon filet main meal.

Mother Parkers, Mississauga Ontario, contributes the instant coffee and coffee whitener.

And a few other Quebec based companies contribute components.

I've also heard the rumor that IMP's cost $30 per ration pack. $7.50, according to this site:

http://www.mreinfo.com/imps.html

Surplus stores usually sell them for $10.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (3 Mar 2005)

My better judgment sais that around 10 bucks a pop sounds right for the mass volume they go through, but it is the Canadian Forces.................


----------



## chrisf (3 Mar 2005)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> That's what I thought as well.   As for the cost, go to MEC and price out that stuff.   It's pretty expensive really.   I know when I looked a couple of years ago I was very surprised at how much that stuff cost.



Supply and demand though... look at MEC's other stuff...also over priced...


----------



## my72jeep (3 Mar 2005)

Used to be a company in Stratford Ont. packaged them.


----------



## Stomper (3 Mar 2005)

I got to pack hundreds of the box lunches once. I have to say I sort of enjoyed it.


----------



## TheCheez (3 Mar 2005)

If you're looking to buy these I have seen em on Ebay before. Cheaper than $10 a pop too.

That place really does have everything!


----------



## big bad john (3 Mar 2005)

IMP's are so much better than Compo rations, though I do miss the curry sauce when I've had Canadian rations.


----------



## Armymedic (3 Mar 2005)

MC,
I bet you wanna know so you can go bomb the place after eating nothing but IMPs the whole time you were in Sri Lanka?


----------



## c_canuk (4 Mar 2005)

anyone know the right combonation of meals to keep them from either forming up like concrete in the digestive track or passing through like baby oil? or is it just me?


----------



## BernDawg (4 Mar 2005)

That, my friend, is one of life's great mysteries!

Some of the entres were made by magic pantry as well.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (22 Mar 2005)

I really couldnt care less who made them but Freddy chef is a good bet, There is a surplus store in Ottawa...I wont say they over price...but they do, an Imp that was almost 3 years old! selling for 20$! This might be pretty sad to some of your Reg guys who hate them(after having eaten them for ages) but I absolutly adore them!!! ;D AHH the bread, rock solid, unless you shove itin the boiling water for a minute, the ranger cookies!!! Then there is the main meal best when its cold!*drools* I sometimes miss this good food so much(not to the point where i will buy a 20$ old IMP) But there has been a rumor going around that they make you constipated, is this true?
Thanks
UBIQUE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loadmaster (22 Mar 2005)

This might be of some interest.


http://www.mreinfo.com/imps.html


----------



## Britney Spears (23 Mar 2005)

> anyone know the right combonation of meals to keep them from either forming up like concrete in the digestive track or passing through like baby oil? or is it just me?



Intestinal fortitude.


----------



## infamous_p (23 Mar 2005)

Cpl.Banks(Cdt.) said:
			
		

> I really couldnt care less who made them but Freddy chef is a good bet, There is a surplus store in Ottawa...I wont say they over price...but they do, an Imp that was almost 3 years old! selling for 20$! This might be pretty sad to some of your Reg guys who hate them(after having eaten them for ages) but I absolutly adore them!!! ;D AHH the bread, rock solid, unless you shove itin the boiling water for a minute, the ranger cookies!!! Then there is the main meal best when its cold!*drools* I sometimes miss this good food so much(not to the point where i will buy a 20$ old IMP) But there has been a rumor going around that they make you constipated, is this true?
> Thanks
> UBIQUE!!!!!!!!!!



to be honest.. they DO tend to screw over your bowels quite nicely.


----------



## q_1966 (23 Mar 2005)

Cpl.Banks(Cdt.) said:
			
		

> ;D AHH the IMP bread, rock solid,



I wonder if you could build a house with it? ;D


----------



## BRSPURR (23 Mar 2005)

Remuster said:
			
		

> This might be of some interest.
> 
> 
> http://www.mreinfo.com/imps.html


LMC??? I've only ever heard of these and this website is the first time i've ever seen one, Anyone ever eat an LMC, as a reservist i've never seen a meal out side a Haybox, Mess, IMP, or Box Lunch, are these (LMC's) only issued on deployment as the name (Light Meal Combat) might suggest?


----------



## Loadmaster (23 Mar 2005)

Ive eaten them in gagetown.


----------



## Freddy Chef (23 Mar 2005)

LMC's are also known as RECCE Rations. I was never QL4 RECCE, but I encountered LMC's when I was working in my QM. IMP's are supposed to be non-perishable, lightweight, easy to prepare compared to hayboxes. LMC's are supposed to be more non-perishable, more lightweight, more easy to prepare compared to IMP's. [Hard Rations lighter than fresh rations. RECCE Rations lighter than Hard Rations.] They have stuff like beef jerky, and lightweight, high energy/high sugar/high calorie food.


----------



## c_canuk (23 Mar 2005)

we've started getting LMCs on a regular basis at my unit now which is good as we generally don't have regular meal hours and it's nice to be able to grab something quick that you don't have to cook

main entrees in the ones I've seen are Freeze dried cheese (not bad if you can get used to the squeeking when you chew it), Beef Jerky - dried out but pretty good, and pepperoni (my favorite but not everyones)

allong with the main entree you get 2 candy bars, a roll of candies, 2 pouches of juice cyrstals a la IMPS with included paper bags to drink them out of, a pouch of hot chocolate, and some fruit, either dried pinaple and pyappa, raisins or apple slices...

there can be a few other misc items in there... but it's fast to eat and can quickly refuel you for a few hours inbetween meals.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (24 Mar 2005)

Wow, would cadets ever get to eat these?
UBIQUE!!!!


----------



## Burrows (24 Mar 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> I wonder if you could build a house with it? ;D


2 words.....Bread football.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (24 Mar 2005)

Fish is not meant to last more than a few days unless it is still breathing and in the water......

It is not natural to have fish that is in an aluminum foil package, that you can eat years later.

This is wrong on many levels. I am reminded of the 3 eyed fish Marge Simpson fed to Mr Burns. 

It's just not right.  :blotto: :skull:


----------



## Cpl.Banks (24 Mar 2005)

Well, my friend last time I checked fish can be cured/smoked/dried and or preserved in a certain environment*see Imp* I actually adore this meal and I cant eat any other salmon without them tasting bland and not as good, too bad you dont like it, pass it here!  ;D
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## my72jeep (24 Mar 2005)

The LMC's are great a bud of mine in supply gets us some for long trips where weight is a factor. The cadets love them. but don't eat to much freeze dried cheese its like peptmo bismol


----------



## BernDawg (24 Mar 2005)

LMC's are way better ration supplements than a canned pound cake in the arctic!  Does anyone remember the LRRP's?  Howcome they all tasted like soap?


----------

